# Breaking Amish crochet pattern (Mary the mom)



## Mirinda (Mar 28, 2014)

I would really like to have this pattern.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

What is the name of the pattern


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


Mirinda said:


> I would really like to have this pattern.


Would this be close?
This answer came from Crochetville ladies who obviously are searching also.


----------



## Mirinda (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry! Breaking Bad crochet pattern by Mary the mom


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

http://thebattersboxblog.com/breaking-bad-inspired-crochet-afghan-blanket/

http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/happy-to-help/


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

I found it 
Sarah London created a free crochet pattern for people who want to recreate the crochet blanket that its in Breaking Bad

http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/happy-to-help/


----------



## Mirinda (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you very much but it is not the pattern I am looking for. It is called the Lady Chevron pattern. Hope you can still help me!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Mirinda said:


> Thank you very much but it is not the pattern I am looking for. It is called the Lady Chevron pattern. Hope you can still help me!


Stacey Perry as some chevron crochet patterns for afghans

http://verypink.com/category/blankets-afghans/


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You guys are really confusing me--I watched "Breaking Amish" and I know of the Mother Mary and the afghan she was crocheting. I did not watch "Breaking Bad" at all but I do knoe they are not at all related. i would guess it is the afghan from "Breaking Amish" that you are looking for.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought the Amish pattern and started it. After about 12" I decided I wanted it wider so I undid it and have restarted. Is this the one you mean?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mirinda said:


> Sorry! Breaking Bad crochet pattern by Mary the mom


lol I thought there was a new show out!!! hmmm drug making amish??? LOL sorry.. couldn't resist...


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

That doesn't look like the one I remember Mary working on. That one had a much more defined pattern.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> You guys are really confusing me--I watched "Breaking Amish" and I know of the Mother Mary and the afghan she was crocheting. I did not watch "Breaking Bad" at all but I do knoe they are not at all related. i would guess it is the afghan from "Breaking Amish" that you are looking for.


http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2013/08/examples-of-crochet-in-tv-and-movies/

this is where I got the information from hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

CherylErasmus said:


> I found it
> Sarah London created a free crochet pattern for people who want to recreate the crochet blanket that its in Breaking Bad
> 
> http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/happy-to-help/


Too funny. When I was growing up (late 60's - early 70's) we had an afghan of this stitch that my grandmother (who taught me to knit and crochet) had made for us in shades of brown and orange.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Really pretty---my MIL used to crochet these afghans all the time...I love them...


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to Google and typed in Breaking Amish Crochet pattern by Mary the Mom and a KP post with a picture by Jeffrey on July 9, 2013 pops up. Maybe you can find that and see if it is what you are looking for. Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

http://citiusa.com/grannyripple.html

try this one. I looked at the pix of the Breaking Amish one and this looks like the pattern she is using. You can of course change the color sequence and it will affect the somewhat how it looks. Study the pix that are available of the afghan then copy the color sequence she uses in a small sample and that may be it for you.


----------



## Mirinda (Mar 28, 2014)

Ha Ha wonder what I whas thinking, it looks like the pattern.


----------



## txbrwneyegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Breaking Amish?? Haven't heard of this show, is it on Netflix perhaps? I like watching movies and reading books with Amish. I would like to visit sometime. I will have to go an google this show and see if I can find it. I am in Texas.


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

In the pictures the one one the back of the couch looks a lot like this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/storm-clouds

But the one she is working on in the top right picture in the black/white/green looks like a round granny ripple something similar to this:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-star-ripple


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

duplicate


----------

